# HMS Astute shooting.



## salvina (Feb 14, 2008)

I have just seen on the news that there has been a shooting aboard HMS Astute in Southampton.One crew member dead and another seriously wounded. A crew member has been arrested. Not a happy ship!


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

BBC article here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-13014640


----------



## Sabastapol (Feb 18, 2009)

M'thinks that finding the bullet or bullets could prove to be a long and expensive business. Sorry for the relatives


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Seems she makes the headlines for all the wrong reasons... looks bad for the RN as well


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

two officers shot 1 dead the shooter was an AB.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Looks like most of the Chiefs mess were asleep!


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

NZ media report that the victim was an officer and the shooter an AB, that another crewmember received life threatening injuries, that digitaries including the mayor of Southampton were on board the boat at the time and that the weapon was a SA80 rifle . I am surprised the guard (the shooter) had been issued with live ammo in a UK port, but maybe that's the way it is nowadays with all the terrorist threats.


----------



## RNW (Jan 24, 2009)

One can only wonder at the stresses that can build up on a submarine during a three month trip, and this must be handled by the RN.
On a surface ship you can get away from people you simply don't like, but on a submerged tube you can't. ( Having spoken to a good friend who spent all his working life on subs )
This submarine has had an awful start to her life, and the RN has some questions to answer.
One is: Are you serious about being a great navy, or are you just another government departement who counts paper clips.
I fear it is the latter.
The shooting of an officer on a British warship is huge, and it points to a decline.
How sad is that.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

both officers shot are LT commanders.are there any counsellors on board or just someone to talk to? it does seem strange that a submariner has {lost it} and gone on the rampage six shots were fired in the control room. the sub has not got off to a good start.john


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Council boss disarmed gunman -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-13022096


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I the council guys tackled and disarmed the gunman, what were the ships crew doing? Surely there must have been some of them in the control room?


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Can any member with knowledge of KRs confirm that this incident will be subject to court martial and not civil law ?


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Pyschological profiling and a bit of common sense observation gone a bit awry there, methinks. Who O.K.'d an obviously unstable A.B. with a grudge (I'm guessing, I know) to be provided with a loaded weapon?


----------



## rcraig (Nov 11, 2007)

Binnacle said:


> Can any member with knowledge of KRs confirm that this incident will be subject to court martial and not civil law ?


Murder will be dealt with through the ordinary criminal courts


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Reports in todays Mail state the AB had officially changed his name to "Moonbeam or Moon.....something" and was a "rapper" (Whaaa) Hard to understand why the RN would ever allow such a thing or even why somebody obviously displaying signs of a personality problem would be allowed to remain on board a submarine of all vessels and even more allowed access to a fully loaded SA 80. (Read)


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

how will he be tried military or civil law????.john


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

15 years ago one of the boys in my reg killed someone and it was civilian law that dealt with it but sent to Colchester to serve the sentence


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks wbeedie. john(Thumb)


----------

